# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Dart frog setup need help, im very new to them..

## nanomania

Hey guys, iv never kept frogs before, but would love to keep them... wince im from india, i dont have any of the brands or products u guys use.. looking at many vids, im planning a watwrfall setup, using clay balls for bottom, with mesh on it, then around 6 to 8mm stones on that, since i cant trust the soil here. On top if that some part spaghnum moss and some java moss with a few aquatic plants that can be grown emersed... am i correct? Also a tiny pond which wont be too deep as i read that darts can drown.. will also add some wood.. would like to know about the setup first, then the care and feeding..

----------


## nanomania

Anyone? Please help...

----------


## nanomania

First forum i saw where beginers are not helped...

----------


## Hilizanne

I don't keep dart frogs so I can't help you. But you're asking for so much information that it would be hard to reply--the respondent may need to write a book to answer your broad questions. May I suggest a few resources? Joshsfrogs.com really has a lot of info--even videos on setting up an enclosure for dart frogs and videos with waterfalls. Then maybe you could have more specific questions and you may get a response on here.

Other good resources:
Reptilesmagazine.com
Blackjungleterrariumsupply.com

Also there should be an article on here under resources that should help.
Good luck! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

nanomania

----------


## cwwj

Hey there, 

 to try and help you I'll say this:
 Keep in mind with your waterfall (and even without one) you will want to change the water from the bottom. Think about how you will drain the bottom when everything is on it. In hind sight, and with the next set up we have, I'm going to put a small pipe in the corner, that will serve as bottom access to that bottom water. I plan on sticking a soft plastic tube down through stated pipe, and siphoning the water out that way. Otherwise, to change your water you have to dig and move the hard work you put into the substrate, or "false bottom". Just be mindful of that. 

A moss topsoil is great for frogs. They like it. If you're using rocks, however, just make sure to have a good buffer. I'm sure they can handle it, it just isn't the most soft. Dart frogs are used to being branch level on trees. They don't hang out on rocks too much that I know of. If you want to keep your moss alive, you might want to look into a sprayer to keep the moisture up. They like a lot of it. And the waterfall won't be enough in my opinion to keep them happy. it's always a hard thing, moss, in my experience. You need them to stay wet, but your light is hitting them and drying them. 

Depending on the breed you want, they might require some hiding spots to feel safe. "Leaf litter", or basically leaves, provide cover and add a nice natural look to tanks. 

Furthermore, as far as plants; to me "Aquatic" plants mean fully submerged. I wouldn't put any "Fully Aquatic" plants in. Rather, a good hearty easy to grow plant that likes "moist" ground, not really boggy or very wet ground. Your moss and then rocks aren't going to really be too kind to most plants. We use a mix of coconut fiber and soil. If you really can't get any soil, your next best bet is going to be to get a plant that is in a pot, that you may have to upgrade in the future, dig it into your gravel, and voila. "bromeliads" make for great dart frog plants as they like humid, warm climates. What you can also do is look for those qualities in house plants. Ones that like moist, humid warm climates should thrive in a terrarium given their specified light requirements.  

Driftwood and areas to climb on are appreciated by your frog friends. The more area you use in height, the more area they have to run around! 

Hope this helps, good luck!

----------

